# suggest speakers for a 1977 Fender Twin Reverb



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

suggestions welcome for my 1977 Twin Reverb,,,


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What kind of sound are you looking for?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Really depends on what type of music you're going to play, as the Twin Reverb's character can really change depending on what direction you go speaker-wise.

I found the stock CTS speakers too "wooden" and sterile sounding in my '76 Super Twin, but the route I went with replacement speakers took things to a place that few would likely venture. Personally loved the result, however...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I think the main choice here is (I know they have a rep but) if you want mostly clean sounds (including pedal platform) or if you wanna be dirty most of the time.

Cleans go for JBL D120s, or K or E (the Weber NeoMag 12s are a very good clone - not any cheaper but available new with warrentee; a bit cheaper used). Es are the heaviest and most hifi with the most bass. I don't recommend them due to the weight alone but they are a very good speaker and that was litterally Garcia's rig (It's nice to have roadies) in case it helps.

If JBLs are too jangly /bright (sometimes those metal dustcaps are too much) and/or not bassy enough, then EV 12L/M. If those still too heavy, EV Force 15 (teensy bit less bass, hardly noticable in an open back combo, and power handling which you don't need, but also much smaller magnets so much lighter; same cone and frame).

For dirt, you want a shittier speaker. And I mean that in a good way. First, inefficiency and lower power handling are your friend here (Twins are loud; you want cone breakup). This is where the Jensens (and even RSC/Marslands, Utahs etc) come in. You can get fancy and expensive/esoteric here, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

I had been really close to putting the JBL's in my twin when I had it. But the weight issue, too much. I ended up going with a pair of Eminence Red, White & Blues speakers, and really enjoyed the tone I got out of it. Just really nice clean Fender tone.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

If U can handle the weight, I would highly recommend these...tight lows...not too chimey...smooth top end.
Eminence DELTA PRO-12A


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

For that much you can get a (freshly reconed) EV (no heavier; $40 cheaper) or even JBL (probably heavier). Just sayin.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Cannabis Rex will work nicely if you play single coils & want to tame ice-pick highs. And I think there's a set for sale in the emporium here.....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Cannabis Rex will work nicely if you play single coils & want to tame ice-pick highs. And I think there's a set for sale in the emporium here.....


That would be my choice for an affordable modern speaker for big Twin + Tele cleans


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Your guys' defenition of affordable is whack.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

For that much you can get a (freshly reconed) EV (no heavier; $40 cheaper) or even JBL (probably heavier). Just sayin.


Granny Gremlin said:


> Your guys' defenition of affordable is whack.


If cost was the only consideration for similar drivers, then the choice would be straightforward.
Agreed: Price point on the JBL's...EV's etc. compared to the Delta Pro (I suggested ) may be less.
Personal taste and first hand experience with all of the speakers mentioned above infulenced my recommendation.
I have a cross section of older 'square magnet' Eminence , G Series Celestions and Marslands that I have held on to,
many newer speakers from various manufacturers ...in the process of being sold off.
By process of testing and elimination, I have had to limit my choices to those speakers using large diameter voice coils for my amps , the Delta Pro is my current go to speaker.
I have been looking at the Celestion V series and will probably order and load one for testing sometime over the summer....anyone have first hand experience with these?
Comments/ reviews would be appreciated.
I guess the bottom line is.... what are you comfortable spending v.s. the sonic characteristics of the speaker that best suits your taste?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I put Vintage 30's in a twin & I thought it sounded great

although to be honest, I didn't mind the stock brown Utah's either


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My choice would be vintage JBL D-120's. 
It is part of the Twin "magic" IMHO. Makes you Twin sound more like a Twin. 
Don't know if you are familiar with Jim Messina's Tele through a silver face Twin loaded with JBL D-120's....but it is killer. 
BTW.....the 77' Twins sound really good. Always wanted to get one of those.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Weber 12F150's would be my choice. 

Ceramic - 12" Models - Vintage Series - Speakers


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I think the main choice here is (I know they have a rep but) if you want mostly clean sounds (including pedal platform) or if you wanna be dirty most of the time.
> 
> Cleans go for JBL D120s, or K or E (the Weber NeoMag 12s are a very good clone - not any cheaper but available new with warrentee; a bit cheaper used). Es are the heaviest and most hifi with the most bass. I don't recommend them due to the weight alone but they are a very good speaker and that was litterally Garcia's rig (It's nice to have roadies) in case it helps.
> 
> ...


 great feedback...really informative!!!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I think the main choice here is (I know they have a rep but) if you want mostly clean sounds (including pedal platform) or if you wanna be dirty most of the time.
> I want this amp to be my "platform amp" keeping it clean is the tive...
> Cleans go for JBL D120s, or K or E (the Weber NeoMag 12s are a very good clone - not any cheaper but available new with warrentee; a bit cheaper used). Es are the heaviest and most hifi with the most bass. I don't recommend them due to the weight alone but they are a very good speaker and that was litterally Garcia's rig (It's nice to have roadies) in case it helps.
> 
> ...


I want this amp to be my "platform amp" ...thanks guys for all the suggestions...really appreciate it


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the eminence legend 1028k (35W) in my Fender Vibroverb reissue with, 2x10's and it sounds amazing with the tubes I have in it. Vintage, "tight percussive lows and extended highs." (according to their website) I think mine were made in the 90's as that's when the previous owner bought the amp and swapped out the oxfords. (much older logo) To me it sounds like the classic fender clean amp. I got brave one day and tried all 4 channels (one at a time of course) with a volume of 7. Far too loud and just starting to break up


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If I had a Twin (or any 212 100 watt amp), I would be seriously investigating neodymium speakers. Selection is getting quite broad and I think, tonewise, some of them must be complimentary to the sound someone is after. And the weight reduction is a no brainer. But I'm old and feeble - lots of people are still happy rocking 100 lb amps.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> If I had a Twin (or any 212 100 watt amp), I would be seriously investigating neodymium speakers. Selection is getting quite broad and I think, tonewise, some of them must be complimentary to the sound someone is after. And the weight reduction is a no brainer. But I'm old and feeble - lots of people are still happy rocking 100 lb amps.


I plan to go Neo in my Vibroverb if my old Jensen ever dies. Id love to get it down to the weight of a Deluxe Reverb. A comfortable one hand carry.


----------

